# First Competitive Trail Ride



## Semiellia (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi all I am doing my first competitive trail ride in June. I have been working out both myself and the horse any advice would be great. Also what about electrolytes do I need them for my horse? 
Thanks Semiellia


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

No advice as I don't do endurance except smile and good luck!!


----------



## AHiddenStar (Jan 6, 2012)

I second Sky; have fun!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

What kind of CTR are you planning on doing? CTR is a pretty broad term.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

check out endurance net, lots of research and reading to do. Awful short notice to be trying to figure out basics.


----------



## Semiellia (Apr 30, 2012)

I am just doing a 15m ride for the first one. I have been training for 7 weeks and done tons of research and asked questions just seeing if there is more advice that I don't know about


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Semiellia said:


> Hi all I am doing my first competitive trail ride in June. I have been working out both myself and the horse any advice would be great. Also what about electrolytes do I need them for my horse?


What distance are you planning to ride and how hot does the weather get where you will be riding?

If you are doing the "introductory" distance ride that many CTRs offer, you may not need electrolytes if your horse is used to covering that distance and the weather is not horrible and you plan to go home the same day you finish the ride.

Personally, I always elyte Dream if she is staying overnight at a ride site and the weather is even remotely warm as I want to encourage her to drink in camp (whereas if we are going home and the weather is reasonable, I know she tanks in the water at home no problem).

If you think you may need to elyte due to weather or distance or camping, I would suggest practicing with it at home during a training ride if you can before the actual competition, that way you are familiar with how your horse reacts to it.

I always HAVE elytes with me, even if I don't intend to use them as sometimes horses react unexpectedly to the stress of camp/competition/life. The last CTR I went to, 2 diff horses on 2 diff days had elyte-imbalance-caused heart arrhythmias after the ride, which were treated with a single dose of elytes containing calcium. Both horses had vetted fine during the ride and the completion vetting, but started acting abnormally 2-3 hours after they finished.


Can't wait to hear about your ride!!


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

You can also try contacting the group organizing the ride to see if they can put you in contact with an experienced rider to sort of mentor you through the process. Most of the organizations around my area offer this and it is really helpful! I completed my first novice 15 mile CTR about a month ago, and the help and advice I recieved from my mentor was invaluable. My mare and I are now preparing for our first 25 mile CTR in July, and my mentor is still a very valuable resource for me whenever I have questions about the event itslef or conditioning for it.

Good Luck on your ride - hopefully you will enjoy it as much as my mare and I enjoyed our first one!


----------



## Semiellia (Apr 30, 2012)

I will get some electrolytes and introduce them to her just in case I do need them. The weather here is up and down it could be scorching or freezing..... not actually freezing but cool enough. We will be going home the day of the ride as it is only a half hr away. Thanks for the tip and I will be sure to post how it was after.




phantomhorse13 said:


> What distance are you planning to ride and how hot does the weather get where you will be riding?
> 
> If you are doing the "introductory" distance ride that many CTRs offer, you may not need electrolytes if your horse is used to covering that distance and the weather is not horrible and you plan to go home the same day you finish the ride.
> 
> ...


----------

